# LaDue Duck Blind Lottery Info



## Big Daddy

PUBLIC DRAWING FOR WATERFOWL BLINDS AT LADUE RESERVOIR
Drawing will be held at the Geauga County Fairgrounds in Burton, Ohio



AKRON, OH  The Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife and the City of Akron invites waterfowl hunters to participate in a special drawing on Thursday, September 22, 2005 for hunting at LaDue Reservoir. Registration at the Geauga County Fairgrounds will begin at 5:30 p.m. and the drawing will follow promptly at 6:00 p.m. There is no fee for applying. Hunters will place a registration card in a drum, names will be drawn for available dates and blinds, and first drawn will receive first choice. 

Each applicant must bring a valid 2005 hunting license, federal duck stamp, and an Ohio wetlands stamp. There are ten (10) blind sites available and a calendar will be available showing all available hunting days for the 2005-2006 waterfowl season. A maximum of three persons may hunt each day and while the hunting partners may differ each day, the permit holder must always be present. Permits will be issued for a period of one week and may only be used for the blind location chosen. Hunting will occur only on Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday until noon during the dates listed on the permit. 

Only temporary blinds and electric boats motors are acceptable and outboard motors are prohibited. Refer to the City of Akron Watershed Rules and Regulations (http://www.ci.akron.oh.us/pubut107.html).


----------



## BigChessie

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Chippewa

Thanx for the info Big Daddy..... I just started the wonderfull sport of duck hunting last fall (thanx to walleyeguy) and I am hoooked!!!!! I am gonna go to the ladue draw.... But I have never been there????? I will be picking up a buddy in medina and I want to know the easiest way to get to the fairgrounds from there with the afternoon traffic??? And If I happened to get picked does anyone know which blinds are the best (without giving the one you want if you are going to be there)? or if anyone else from the medina area wants to hook up we can work something out to ride together to save on some gas $ to buy more [email protected] ....


----------



## Woodie

Do they still hunt out at Mogadore? It use to cost $30 a day if you drawn. They had nice blinds that the YMCA put up and that is where I got started in waterfowling years ago.


----------



## WalleyeGuy

The Magarore draw is completly different now.
1 day of drawings for all locations and dates.
no charges(Fees).
I think the boys at OW take charge of the blinds now.


----------

